# Mast cell tumor info?



## churchill (Apr 29, 2011)

Churchill had a lump the size of a bean under his skin on his inner arm close to the elbow. Luckily he pulled his hair out and was knawing at it or we would not have noticed it due to the location. We immediately took him in and found out it is a mast cell tumor. The doc removed it Tuesday but we wont have pathology report back until next week. I know there are 3 stages, and we are praying that the little guy has the not so aggressive type. He is 8 years old. I was looking for input from others that have gone thru this evil cancer and wanted to know what the outcome was. I cant imagine putting him thru chemo and pain. My wife is worried herself literally sick. again, I appreciate any input or suggestions.
thanks


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Churchill but so glad that he lead you to find it and you got to the vet. I don't know much about cancer and pets but I know that my cousin's 12 year old beagle had cancer internally over a year ago and has been on chemo and he is doing just fine. He didn't seem to have any adverse reactions to the chemo at all so please don't rule out treatments until you find out more. I'm hoping you caught it fast and won't need it. Sending prayers.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Did you have a biopsy done that indicated it was a MCT? MCT can't be visually diagnosed, so if you didn't get a biopsy done first, try to hold off on worrying just yet! I thought Tiff had a MCT back in January and we skipped the biopsy and just had surgery. When histology finally came back it was just a benign epithelial cyst.

If Churchill has appeared to be otherwise healthy during all of this, that's a great sign! I would try not to worry too much until the pathologist's report comes back and you find out the stage and grade.

Here's a great link on MCT: 
Mast cell tumors in dogs with cancer: definition, symptoms, risk factors, causes, diagnosis, treatments and prognosis

(Make sure you check out the prognosis section in the link above--typically when it's caught early and uncomplicated, the prognosis is great with no further treatment.)

Chemo's not such a common treatment for MCT's in the skin IIRC. I think radiation therapy tends to be favoured if it turns out that not all of the affected tissue was removed. When a dog has MCT on the leg, it tends to be more difficult to remove the extra tissue that they like to (2-3 cm surrounding the tumor). As long as the perimeter of the tissue that is removed is clear though it's a great sign.

For now, just make sure he leaves the spot alone--keep that cone on unless you're watching him! If it is MCT and they weren't able to remove it all, you want it left alone as much as possible imo. With MCT, any irritation (even a biopsy) can cause the tumor to release toxins into his body (excessive amounts of histamines, etc.) that are more harmful than the cancer itself. I doubt it's the same when only a small amount of affected tissue is left behind and the main tumor is removed, but better to err on the side of caution.

I hope you caught it early, before it had a chance to spread too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My Missy had another cancer ( a rare type called transitional cell carcinoma... in bladder). I know too well how terribly scarey getting a cancer can be!! 
I first want to say... take it one day at a time and learn as much as you can.
Here's some excellent info from website of College of veterinary Med:
*Treatment options*

Surgical removal is the mainstay of treatment of canine mast cell tumors. Because of their locally invasive behavior, wide margins of what appears to be normal tissue around the tumor needs to be removed to increase the likelihood that the tumor has been completely removed. For mast cell tumors that were not, or because of location, could not be completely removed, radiation therapy is often the best treatment for residual disease, although a more aggressive second surgery is possible for some dogs. Chemotherapy is sometimes used to treat mast cell tumors, but chemotherapy is usually reserved for dogs with grade III tumors; mast cell tumors are notoriously unpredictable tumors with regards to response to chemotherapy. In addition to treatment of the tumors, some dogs will be treated with medications that tend to help fight the secondary effects of the tumor. These usually include drugs like prednisone, an anti-histamine like Benadryl, and an antacid type medication like Pepcid.


*Prognosis*

The prognosis for completely removed grade I and grade II tumors is excellent. The prognosis for incompletely removed grade I and II tumors treated with radiation therapy after surgery is also excellent with approximately 90-95% of dogs having no recurrence of tumor within 3 years of receiving radiation therapy. The prognosis for dogs with grade III tumors is considered guarded as local recurrence and/or spread is likely in most dogs. If your dog is diagnosed with a grade III Mast cell tumor most likely chemotherapy will be recommended as at least part of the protocol. Drugs used at WSU include Lomustine and Vinblastine.

Link to full article:
College of Veterinary Medicine


I also want to add.... try to think positive and don't get too worked up over statistics if indeed it is more serious issue. The prognosis for my Missy was terrible. Her's was a rare but very aggressive type cancer. A 'good' prognosis was considered 90-180 days! We opted to have the tumor removed...which meant it and safety margin so a portion of her bladder was removed. She recouped beautifully BTW : ) She was also diabetic and heart issue so after consults with our own vet, of course and her and my picking brains of specialists ( oncologists etc) it was felt by all it was in her best interest to not do follow up with chemo. We did use NSAID called Piroxicam which had been found to , in MANY cases to slow tumor growth in this type cancer and in some to actually shrink tumors. At very least it would help with any possible discomfort. 
And now for the drum roll.....the cancer was still not causing her any problems at 1 year 9 months post dx..... ( so much for statistics!) yes, we had to let her go at that time but due to yet other serious health issues ( congestive heart and 'blown discs' were causing her great distress....it was NOT the cancer nor diabetes!) 
Will be praying all goes well for your little one and all of this will be a non-issue ! If by chance it should be more serious I can send you to a fantastic canine cancer support group and you can learn lots of tips as to supplements and diet to help ! BUT going to think positive and wait and see .... praying it's not even needed!


----------

